# Open Challenge build thread! :-) (wooden knife challenge)



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Jul 25, 2016)

Here I will keep pictures and progress of my challenge build. Started work yesterday, we will see if this is the final design or not once I am finished with the blade. Just doing a test run so to speak at first but I really like how it is turning out so far.

Blade stock is Walnut. Haven't decided on type of wood for handle yet.

Comments critiques all appreciated.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Tony (Jul 25, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 25, 2016)

cool beans .... can't wait to see the next stage


----------



## Brain M (Jul 26, 2016)

I got ya.... juse saw the "open challenge" thread...


----------



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Jul 26, 2016)

Found this piece of white ash with some curl I guess you could say. Think it will make some nice handles. And contrast well. 

What do you all think?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 26, 2016)

Top right corner... Split that strip of yellow. See how many curls you can line up with the grip, simply for effect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Aug 10, 2016)

Just a little paint thinner to bring out contrast. Almost done sanding this one and will chosse a finish soon.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Aug 10, 2016)

Almost forgot have to pick what type of wood for the pins. Hmmm decisions decisions.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Lookin Good!!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 10, 2016)

sweet good advice rocky


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2016)

Looking good...


----------

